# OSCulator issue - Logic not recognising keyboard shortcuts



## dandandaaan (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi all,

Hope I've posted this in the right place, please move it if not! I posted in the OSCulator forum but haven't had any responses yet, I was wondering if anyone here might be able to shed some light on a strange problem I'm having...

I have a custom iPad TouchOS template that has one page dedicated to buttons that trigger keyboard shortcuts (everything is routed via OSCulator). It was working fine previously but for some reason Logic now won't recognise any keystrokes generated by OSCulator. The MIDI controllers on the template are all working fine so I don't think it's a connectivity issue, it's more like macOS doesn't "recognise" OSCulator as a keyboard. OSCulator is behaving as expected, with the correct messages lighting up when pressed and appearing to send them. I have tried sending the keyboard shortcuts both to Logic specifically and also "frontmost app" and having no joy either way. I've also made sure that OSCulator has "input monitoring" permissions in system prefs. It's very strange because the same buttons and shortcuts have worked previously, but suddenly stopped.

Any OSCulator experts who might know what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Antkn33 (Jan 22, 2021)

I contacted the touchosc developer about this and he said it just doesn’t work. He didn’t say if/when it would be fixed. 
but Metagrid works just fine for keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## dandandaaan (Jan 23, 2021)

Antkn33 said:


> I contacted the touchosc developer about this and he said it just doesn’t work. He didn’t say if/when it would be fixed.
> but Metagrid works just fine for keyboard shortcuts.


Thanks a lot for this. Strange though, as when I set it up it definitely worked fine. So I assume something in a recent Logic and/or macOS update has broken this functionality?

Metagrid definitely looks cool, but I'm loathe to jump ship after already investing a considerable amount of time and money in TouchOSC - the MIDI stuff all works fine; I wonder if there is a way to do some of what I need to do through control surface assignments in Logic.


----------



## Antkn33 (Jan 23, 2021)

The developer thought maybe something in Catalina caused the problem. I found that a key command with one key, like pressing x for the mixer in Logic, works. But a combination of keys didn’t work.


----------



## Alvaro PaivaB (Nov 2, 2021)

Antkn33 said:


> The developer thought maybe something in Catalina caused the problem. I found that a key command with one key, like pressing x for the mixer in Logic, works. But a combination of keys didn’t work.


Same here, although through OSCulator every key command works in Logic here. @dandandaaan if you still have the problem, let me know if I can give you a hand troubleshooting/testing it.


----------



## Dan Martinez (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm having the same issue moving from Mac OS High Sierra to Monterey. Anyone found a solution? OSCulator key commands are not being received into Logic X.


----------



## Alvaro PaivaB (Jul 28, 2022)

Dan Martinez said:


> I'm having the same issue moving from Mac OS High Sierra to Monterey. Anyone found a solution? OSCulator key commands are not being received into Logic X.


Did you re-"install" the OSCulator Plug-in for Logic Pro ?


----------

